# Fattelo bastare



## plor

¡Queridos!
Tengo una duda acerca de una frase muy simple: fattelo bastare.

Contesto: el personaje número uno ofrece una cantimplora al personaje número dos, diciéndole: "questa fattela bastare".

Mi tentativo sería hacer una perífrasis, ya que no conozco alguna frase similar ("haz que te baste" está mal dicho): "es toda el agua que tienes".
Pero no me suena nada bien.
¿Alguna ayuda?
Muchísimas gracias amigos.

*plor*


----------



## gatogab

> ("haz que te baste" *está mal dicho*)


¿ Por qué?


----------



## plor

No sé, en realidad me he basado sobre los resultados de google, que me da dos frases y nada más. Me parece poquito para estar seguros... ¿Tú que opinas? ¿Cómo lo traducirías?
Gracias


----------



## gatogab

plor said:


> ¿Cómo lo traducirías?
> Gracias


 
Haz (de modo) que te baste.


----------



## plor

Muchas gracias, gatogab!

plor.


----------



## Larroja

Hispanohablantes, ¿cómo sería "que te baste" y punto?


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Hispanohablantes, ¿cómo sería "que te baste" y punto?


Oppure: "es la única que queda, cuídala".


----------



## Neuromante

¿Por qué ese "Te" que suena tan violento?


Que baste
Que dure


Aunque la forma normal sería:* No hay más* (Y después puedes añadir el : Que dure)


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> ¿Por qué ese "Te" que suena tan violento?



Bueno, en italiano "fattela bastare" suena bastante duro...


----------



## plor

"Haz que te dure" da la idea. Imaginaros la escena:
El personaje uno da la cantimplora al personaje dos. Están en el medio de un bosque y el personaje dos tiene que quedarse escondido en un pajar hasta la mañana siguiente, cuando el personaje uno lo irá a recoger. El personaje uno no quiere ser duro, pero sí perentorio. Es como si fuera una concesión y una orden a la vez. Para su bien, está claro.
¿Qué opinas, Neuromante?

plor.

Pd: Muchas gracias, Larroja.


----------



## Neuromante

Quita el "te" que al personalizar la advertencia le da un matiz de orden y desvía la atención del agua al bebedor.


----------



## gatogab

Se puede decir en muchos modos que hay que tener cuidado cuando el agua a disposición es poca. Y eso lo sabemos.
Yo veo que_ plor_ consideraba un error traducir como hzo, cosa que no me encuentra de acuerdo: no es un error, al menos, eso espero.
Adesso possiamo sbizzarrirci con i mille modi di esprimere lo stesso concetto.
Cosí la penso, cosí condivido il mio pensiero.


----------



## plor

Venga vale, Neuromante, quito el "te". Hay muchos matices de lo que no me doy cuenta, menos mal que estáis vosotros, los nativos.
Gatogab, tienes razón: lo consideraba error basándome sobre los resultados de google. Non voleva essere una presa di posizione. Grazie per avermi chiarito i dubbi.
Muchas gracias a todos.

plor.


----------



## 0scar

"hazla durar"


----------

